# odd USAF M13 Aircrewman style holster ????



## zorro (Apr 15, 2009)

Howdy here are several photos of Air Force M13 Aircrewman flap holsters [ and issued with the model 10 2 inches issued in 1960 and the model 56 ] , one is a odd ball in that it not marked USAF , I had believed until now only Milsp [ Milawalee Saddley] and Servise MFG of Yonkers were the only manufactures of these holsters .Milsup holsers are not marked Milsp , but do have the 55D3513 part number on the side and are not of the quality of the Servise MFG holsters .Servise MFG of Yonkers are marked Servise MFG of Yonkers.
This odd has no marking and is again not marked USAF , has anyone else seen a holster like this ??
The holster studs and snaps for the shoulder straps are brass, unlike the standard USAF nickel or chrome. 
This odd ball has no marking and is again not marked USAF , has anyone else seen a holster like this ??
I have been told possibly US Army issue ??
any thoughts please post

please post , zorro

heres the odd ball with shoulder strap 









here are two Service MFG holsters 









heres a MILsup









here are a Milsup on the left and Service MFG on the right , compare the flap studs and snaps see how they different .









and heres un unnamed odd ball its like a cross between to ones above , 









any thoughts please post , zorro


----------

